# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Ever killed a DC?

## deepsleep

I was just wondering, Have any of you guys ever killed a dream character? If so how did you kill them? and did they say anything as you were killing them? also what happened next.
I have never killed a dream character but next time i become lucid..  ::banana::

----------


## O'nus

It's fun to mess around with them to.  

"Hey, how many fingers you got?"
"Fiv.... WHAOH!"  *Hand is missing*
"LOL"

~

----------


## Shift

I've never killed killed one. I got into a fight with one once and punched him. It was really weird he indented like a soda can and crumpled up on the ground. I assumed he was dead and so he was, so I just walked away but woke up pretty soon afterwards. He'd been trying to stop me from walking down the street.

The ever-popular *Ways of Killing DCs thread*

----------


## deepsleep

> I've never killed killed one. I got into a fight with one once and punched him. It was really weird he indented like a soda can and crumpled up on the ground. I assumed he was dead and so he was, so I just walked away but woke up pretty soon afterwards. He'd been trying to stop me from walking down the street.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=14205



I feel like such a violent person reading that thread, Wait I am a violent person  :tongue2:

----------


## Yosemine

I have, directly and indirectly, killed a couple of DC's as far as I remember. 

One was when this kid kept throwing rocks at me (that were pretty much the size of my head). It was also some bouncy ground so the rocks kept bouncing around even if they missed me, which didn't help. I almost threw some back at him, but I couldn't do it, so I ran away, and the kid threw another rock at me. Long story short, I slammed a door shut, heard the rock hit the door and bounce off, then the impact when it hit the kid, somehow killing him. That kind of sucked, but he had it coming!

In another dream I just had a false memory of shooting somebody, for reasons I can't recall, with a pistol, killing him. 

Really... that's about all I remember. Not too much dream blood on my hands.


But, why would you want to kill a DC? I felt bad when I hijacked a car in a lucid dream. Killing someone is something I really wouldn't like to do, even if it isn't real.

----------


## deepsleep

> But, why would you want to kill a DC? I felt bad when I hijacked a car in a lucid dream. Killing someone is something I really wouldn't like to do, even if it isn't real.



I was just curious if anyone has really ever done this. I don't know if I would ever actually kill a DC though, If i do go to try i better do alot of rcs  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Sylph

Yeah, it's been done. Some people actually do it for sport\fun... You might find a few of those stories in the dream journals.
As far as I remember, the only thing I ever killed in a dream was a gourgeous lion that was atacking the horse I was on. It was a non-lucid and I hated having to do it.
On my last lucid I did _try_ to kill a guy. I tried to strike him with a lightning bolt but that didn't work. I ended up strangling him and his head kept morphing into other people's and then the dream ended. But, again, it was self defense.

----------


## DreamChaser

Yes I was stabbing someone repeatedly in the back.
I had watched Vacancy 2 and Saw 5 that night though.

In Vacancy 2 the guy was stabbing a girl in the back repeatedly, 
so I put it down to me just having residue of that disturbing scene
(I hope) ::shock::

----------


## allensig3654

lol yea, last summer I become lucid at a water park and killed a ninja that was stalking me. I just punched him in the head repeatedly until there was nothing but mush  :Oops:

----------


## moonshine

Twice. 

1st time I was attacked by some thug. I remember thinking "this is my dream...your dust" and sweeping my arm. Instead of the desired effect he kept at me. I then I thought "screw you man, your in my head" and concentrating real hard. He then burned like one of the vampires in Buffy. 
Only in a painfully slow way. It was cool effects though. 


Another time I was being attacked by a guy. I pulled his head off. 
Which should have done the job, but it turned out he was a robot, and the headless body continued wailing on me.  :Oops:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I never really killed someone but I used teletikinis to throw some guy really high in the sky. Then he fell further at my left. There was a helicopter that went for him but I didn't stay to see if he was dead or not (he obviously didn't deserve it) all he had done was biking on some woman's courtyard!  :tongue2: 
Then in the same dream I abandonned a girl. I closed the door on her when some cockroacks were attacking us. I didn't even know she was there but I still saw her get eaten alive, not so pretty!  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

I has! Being it human or not... countless times, many times end ressurecting them, many others just let it pass <.<
As to how, its generally cutting of some vital part or eating them.
Did they say something? Well depends on the character... could be someone who was treatening me and therefore it was a long chat, or someone who just was unlucky and nothing, can't really tell all of them tough.
After they die... I either resurrect them or leave, nothing like undead happens (generally).

----------


## panta-rei

Lets see... I've killed many, using anything from bar stools to giant fireballs.
I dont really remember anything specific that they said... Mostly "Ahh" or "Gah!"

----------


## The Scrybe

I've killed a few, it was interesting.
Being as DC's are ourselves, does this make killing a DC suicide?

----------


## Shift

> I've killed a few, it was interesting.
> Being as DC's are ourselves, does this make killing a DC suicide?



haha, well seeing as it's only a small unconscious part of you, it's probably mere self-mutilation, you know cutting off a finger tip or something.

----------


## Vulpix

lol
You guys are fucking crazy.
I bet its thoughts like these that psychopaths have just before they kill somebody!

If you start getting urges to hit people with lightning bolts in waking life, you should probably watch your thoughts very carefully....

 :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

> lol
> You guys are fucking crazy.
> I bet its thoughts like these that psychopaths have just before they kill somebody!
> 
> If you start getting urges to hit people with lightning bolts in waking life, you should probably watch your thoughts very carefully....



Nah, you've got it backwards. It was slaughtering people in real life that made me want to do it in my dreams. I just couldn't go that long without satisfying the blood lust.

----------


## evan56780

i got realy mad at my friend in a lucid dream, it was my latest one. i asked if he had a phone, but then phone went threw his body and disapeard, then i demanded if he knew how to fly he then shok his head saying no. i tried to fly but i couldent so i wanted to punch the kid i lunged at him and punched him in the head, i felt his face deform when my fist hit him. he fell on the ground and got back up and then flew. i wook up then.

----------


## Abra

Tried to kill a DC in an earlier lucid. I kept shooting, but the bullets didn't hurt him.

There was also one where I cut off a guy's head with a pizza slicer.

But those dreams weren't fully lucid. Run on fear...

----------


## Techno

DC's are like ragdolls to me. One swipe of my arm and they fly into walls like nothing.

----------


## The Scrybe

> haha, well seeing as it's only a small unconscious part of you, it's probably mere self-mutilation, you know cutting off a finger tip or something.



haha yeah I guess you're right, its more like self-harming.

----------


## slash112

i killed the bad guy from iron man when i was iron man, and i think thats about it, not even in a non-lucid dream. i killed him by shooting lasers from my hands. after that i flew around for a bit then woke up.

----------


## deepsleep

I just woke up from a non-lucid where i stabbed a guy. and a painting?

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

I had a lucid dream once where I killed a kangaroo-like creature  :tongue2:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I just woke up from a non-lucid dream in which I had to punch everyone three times and they would die (which I did XD)

----------


## deepsleep

> I just woke up from a non-lucid where i stabbed a guy. and a painting?



BTW.
I blew up a tank and a helicopter.
(bazooka)

----------


## The Cusp

> BTW.
> I blew up a tank and a helicopter.
> (bazooka)



That doesn't count as killing someone.  Tanks are faceless.  I can't believe how many many people have never killed a person in their dreams.  I find it hard not to, but in my defense, they were all asking for it!

My most satisfying kill was on the upper level of a bar.  There was a ladder going down to the ground, and when I went to the ladder, some guy standing on it put his cigarette out on my dick...

I kicked him square in the face, knocking him off the ladder, then dove off myself, tackling him in mid air as he fell.  I grabbed his head and slammed it into the ground, channelling the weight of both my body and his directly through his head, which exploded like a ripe melon on impact.

And I didn't feel like I over reacted at all.  You mess with the bull, you get the horns!

In a recent one I had a wicked machetee full of nasty hooks and barbs, I tore some guy's throat right out!  I like to get up close and personal when I do my killing, no guns for me.

I'm a little ashamed out of the satisfaction I get out of dreams like that.

----------


## Mertruve

> I'm a little ashamed out of the satisfaction I get out of dreams like that.



Hell yeah, I wouldn't want to be stuck in an elevator with you.

----------


## deepsleep

> That doesn't count as killing someone.  Tanks are faceless.  I can't believe how many many people have never killed a person in their dreams.  I find it hard not to, but in my defense, they were all asking for it!
> 
> My most satisfying kill was on the upper level of a bar.  There was a ladder going down to the ground, and when I went to the ladder, some guy standing on it put his cigarette out on my dick...
> 
> I kicked him square in the face, knocking him off the ladder, then dove off myself, tackling him in mid air as he fell.  I grabbed his head and slammed it into the ground, channelling the weight of both my body and his directly through his head, which exploded like a ripe melon on impact.
> 
> And I didn't feel like I over reacted at all.  You mess with the bull, you get the horns!
> 
> In a recent one I had a wicked machetee full of nasty hooks and barbs, I tore some guy's throat right out!  I like to get up close and personal when I do my killing, no guns for me.
> ...



Well yeah I know I didn't kill anyone. But I was blowing up alot of stuff. hah.

----------


## Shift

What's the difference between a tank that doesn't exist and a person that doesn't exist? It's like beating up air. Who gives?

----------


## deepsleep

> What's the difference between a tank that doesn't exist and a person that doesn't exist? It's like beating up air. Who gives?



well uhm a.... damn cant answer that question  :tongue2:

----------


## ohzmat

i threw an apple at my ex. 
the apple then burnt her face.
and she melted.
hahah

----------


## Vulpix

> Nah, you've got it backwards. It was slaughtering people in real life that made me want to do it in my dreams. I just couldn't go that long without satisfying the blood lust.



rofl
i lol'd

----------


## DreamChaser

> i threw an apple at my ex. 
> the apple then burnt her face.
> and she melted.
> hahah



Wish I could do that.
 :tongue2:

----------


## melizma06

One time i dreamnt my mum was trying to kill me so i ran to the kitchen and grabbed and knife and stabbed it through her head but she didn't die.
other than that its the other way around with my dc's trying to kill me all the time - mostly stabbing, but ive been shot and thrown of cliffs and attacked by wolves. its really painful too so i wish theyd stop aleady... when i become better at lucid dreaming it might be time for some payback arrg!

----------


## Patrick

Oh, plenty. I've shot, blown up, stabbed and poisoned many a dream character. Recently I remember shooting two terrorists in the head when they invaded my university halls. The most memorable death would be when I turned a DC into a car key (I needed one) by pushing down on his temples until he shrunk then turned into the key.

----------


## Iamerik

> The most memorable death would be when I turned a DC into a car key (I needed one) by pushing down on his temples until he shrunk then turned into the key.



Are you sure it was dead?  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Either way, thats awesome.

----------


## Shift

> Are you sure it was dead?



It was never alive to begin with, from that angle this entire thread makes no sense!

----------


## Patrick

> Are you sure it was dead?



Would you call being a key alive?

----------


## Shift

> Would you call being a key alive?



Hey now,

----------


## doctor

Watched my friends kick another one of my friends' head in...

----------


## aioinae

I've never killed a DC, but I have made them disappear. No guilt there.  ::D:

----------


## slash112

> Watched my friends kick another one of my friends' head in...



ive seen one of my friends fight one of my other friends aswell...


but it was in real life

----------


## vici.somnus

lol, it wasn't a LD but a vivid dream that sticks out.

my brothers and I got in a fight with a group of people, and my brother threw me a bat. Two guys were teaming up on my brother so I can over and just took a home run swing at the side of his face..

*SMACK!*

lol, it was so real. I could feel it rattle up through my hands (like when you use a bat in real life) and the DC just collapsed.

we won the fight by the way, for you curious folks

----------


## Ryuinfinity

> That doesn't count as killing someone.  Tanks are faceless.  I can't believe how many many people have never killed a person in their dreams.  I find it hard not to, but in my defense, they were all asking for it!
> 
> My most satisfying kill was on the upper level of a bar.  There was a ladder going down to the ground, and when I went to the ladder, some guy standing on it put his cigarette out on my dick...
> 
> I kicked him square in the face, knocking him off the ladder, then dove off myself, tackling him in mid air as he fell.  I grabbed his head and slammed it into the ground, channelling the weight of both my body and his directly through his head, which exploded like a ripe melon on impact.
> 
> And I didn't feel like I over reacted at all.  You mess with the bull, you get the horns!
> 
> In a recent one I had a wicked machetee full of nasty hooks and barbs, I tore some guy's throat right out!  I like to get up close and personal when I do my killing, no guns for me.
> ...



Just so you know, that was your 3000th post.

----------


## slash112

> lol, it wasn't a LD but a vivid dream that sticks out.
> 
> my brothers and I got in a fight with a group of people, and my brother threw me a bat. Two guys were teaming up on my brother so I can over and just took a home run swing at the side of his face..
> 
> *SMACK!*
> 
> lol, it was so real. I could feel it rattle up through my hands (like when you use a bat in real life) and the DC just collapsed.
> 
> we won the fight by the way, for you curious folks



oh that just reminded me of a dream i had a while ago.

someone was pushing my sister or something so i fought [B]him[B]. i cant quite remember, but i think i killed him. i hated the guy anyway, he pretty much ruined my life (im talking about in real life, ill not go into that story)

----------


## deepsleep

Well Shift is kinda right. None of us are actually killing these DCs to kill something it has to be living right? So technically were not killing anything.

----------


## slash112

> Well Shift is kinda right. None of us are actually killing these DCs to kill something it has to be living right? So technically were not killing anything.



yea good point, i suppose its just a simulation of killing.

----------


## panta-rei

> Well Shift is right. None of us are actually killing anything.



Exactly...

Thats why I don't feel bad when I stomp on babies. pick up and throw tanks at opposing soldiers.

----------


## CaLeB-

Years ago I had a dream where I was riding down my street on a bike. I did a wheelie and realized I couldn't even do one. So I got off the bike and turn towards some guy yelling at me in the middle of the street...





> I got off my bike, walked to the man, and said, "I wish this man was killed. . .and bombed." I don't remember why I did that. As I walked away, I heard a bomb sound hit the ground. Then I woke up.

----------


## jereb

in almost every way possible

----------


## Shift

Non-lucid last night, there were some thugs who I knew were going to mug my friend so I beat them all up with meter sticks while my brother watched  ::tongue::

----------


## Zeno

i had a lucid dream yester day when there was this person in my room and i just leaped off off the bed (FA) and started beating him until he didn't move, i couldn't really tell if he was dead but it seemed like it

----------


## panta-rei

> i had a lucid dream yester day when there was this person in my room and i just leaped off off the bed (FA) and started beating him until he didn't move, i couldn't really tell if he was dead but it seemed like it



Wow... I really hope that _was_ a false awakening... Otherwise...

----------


## deepsleep

Now delph. It would only be right for you to stomp on babies if they are crying aha.

----------


## Shift

> Now delph. It would only be right for you to stomp on babies if they are crying aha.



Pishposh. A preemptive stomp never hurt anyone.

----------


## Zeno

Wow....

----------


## OrionStyles

Routinely...

Last night some DCs decided to kill me with a sledge hammer. I fast talked in an obsequios manner, and the DCs separated deciding they were to squimish to watch me get squished by a sledge hammer by one of the DCs. After annihilating the one offender, I then hunted them down one by one.

I don't particulary enjoy violent dreams, and after such dreams, I spend an amount of waking time image streaming in theta state to try and train my mind to undo these scenarios without violence.

eg: One of my worst lucid experiences was during a zombie fest. I was annihilating the marauding zombies and having a good time doing it. At one point I put a knife though the heart of what I thought was a zombie... and instantly I had tactile, auditory, emotional and visual stimuli. There was a tactile resistance as I plunged the blade, and then a sickening "crunch" sound. The zombie turned into an old man with a shocked expression, and I felt like I had comepletely F'd up. I woke up, and was off for a few hours.

----------


## PNG_pyro

I ripped someones throat out with a hooked machete once. Forgot about that until someone mentioned the same thing earlier. I was in this cement hall/corridor type thing, and i was fighting this chick, and that's how I finished it. 

I also smashed a guys face in, because he shot me in the chest. I felt sorta like smacking a really big tin can.

----------


## deepsleep

I didin't kill anyone.. But last night in a non-lucid.. i smached my computer because it froze =/

----------


## Lusense

God damn, DCs piss me off. They are just like people who refuse to change alot of the time. It gets annoying. Sometimes you have to kill them or deal with bs lol.

----------


## topten35

Wow last night in a lucid, i forgot how but i was either shooting something from my hands, or a gun or something, but they weren't bullets or anything but, i was spraying something at some dcs, and the body's of the dcs broke into particle like objects and they slowly disappeared.  I guess you can say that they died, biut a few dcs that i sprayed or whatever i did to kill them, some how after that, i brought them back to life, but today i still don't know how i brought them back to life, and this was in the same dream last night that i killed them!  The only reason i killed them, was lol, to have fun.  The funny thing to is, the colors of the um, dcs when their bodies were breaking up into squares, the squares were red.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You just reminded me of this dream:





> ...
> I later walked into a bar area of the house, and saw my girlfriend. I hadn't seen her since I died, and she looked so beautiful. I was so happy that we could now be together. A sleazy looking man was hitting on her at the bar. I walked up to send the guy away politely. I had so much catching up to do. As I went to put my arm around her, I noticed that the two of them were holding hands. I started yelling at the guy for hitting on my girlfriend. He tried to punch me, and it escalated into a full scale fight. I destroyed him completely with my god-like dream powers.
> 
> In the fighting, I accidentally injured my girlfriend. She was dying. As I went to heal her, she had the most horrible look on her face. She was furious with me. As she was dying, she told me that that man was her husband. When I died and left her in the waking world, they met and were married. Before she could finish her story, she died in my arms. I knew I could not bring her back to life.
> 
> I carried her outside to the beach. Her body looked like it was scaled in jewels, and she had wings made of gold leaf. As I walked along the beach, she started to disintegrate. Flecks of gold and jewels started lifting off her body, where they rose into the night sky and became stars. By the time I got to the water, all that was left of her was a handful of gemstones that were filled with liquid like batteries. I laid these stones on the sand, and with a wave of my hand I lit the entire beach on fire. Green flames spread to cover the sand and fuse it to glass. As the gemstones were consumed by the flames, they exploded one by one into clouds of multicolored light. I knew she would be reborn into a new life.

----------


## Barefooted Student

Yes. I was in my house, and for some reason there was an elevator in my pantry. A character from the show, "King of Queens", 'Mr. Kaplan" was talking to a girl out in my kitchen next to the elevator. I saw him, and took out a grenade and lobbed it into the elevator just as he walked in. BOOM! I think I killed the girl, but Kaplan survived! He came into the next room where I was, confused about what happened, he didn't even know I did it I don't think. I was paranoid, so I took out a silenced pistol, and shot him in the side of the head.

No this wasn't a lucid, and no I am not proud of it. Lol, although the grenade move was pretty awesome.

----------


## jack!

I've not achieved lucidity yet, but I've had some really violent dreams that involve killing DCs.

One involved me on a pirate ship, most of the DCs were from a video game called Ratchet and Clank, which has a recurring cast of robot pirates :tongue2: . So they were trying to kill me if I remember correctly, and I had to kill alot of them with a sword That I had found, very bloody :S

Another one was recent, I was with my mum, and had to operate on someone's skull by poking it, and accidentally crushed it, a little bit shocking when I woke up.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I believe DCs are real (part of my religion, don't flame me), so I don't kill them. But I do mess with people I don't like. Like, I one sneaked up behind my teacher and told him he was fired, in a perfect imitation of the principal's voice. Then when he turned around I changed shape to look like a clone of him, a flew away.

----------


## deepsleep

> I believe DCs are real (part of my religion, don't flame me), so I don't kill them. But I do mess with people I don't like. Like, I one sneaked up behind my teacher and told him he was fired, in a perfect imitation of the principal's voice. Then when he turned around I changed shape to look like a clone of him, a flew away.



That sounds awesome.
And others may not but I respect your beliefs on killing DC's. I believe everyone has their own little way of believing things in the real world and dream world.

----------


## rebbit

> lol yea, last summer I become lucid at a water park and killed a ninja that was stalking me. I just punched him in the head repeatedly until there was nothing but mush



LOL  ::twisted::

----------


## Hercuflea

i've killed plenty in non-lucids but in the few lucids i've had i have never done anything violent

----------


## panta-rei

Jeez, you guys are horrible, how could you kill innocent DCs?

On an unrelated note... Check out my last lucid.

----------


## acatalephobic

> On an unrelated note... Check out my last lucid.



Your lucids sound like nightmares to me. At least you are triumphant in them.


I've only ever killed DCs in non-lucids, and even then it's a rarity. Even my subconscious is nonviolent for the most part...

But once, this old man was attacking me and I tried to gouge out his eyes with my thumbs. When that didn't work I pinched the area where his neck meets his shoulder as hard as I could, and *I felt something rip inside him*. There wasn't any blood but I'm pretty sure I killed him.

Then there was the time I accidentally killed a cop by smashing him over the head with *a milk carton*...?

----------


## maxy126

lol i accidently killed my freind on the bus he was talking to me and boring me when i was lucid the cheek of it lol anyway i imagined him getting hit by a bus and he exploded into grey stuff all over the windows and his freind said to himself/directed to me "never mess with a guy who knows his dreaming" it made me lol

----------


## inyourdreams

Never killed anyone, but beat two half to death. Does that count.
.
.
.
Reflecting upon myself, I am a very morbid person!  ::D:

----------


## WingCommand

Im New but learned to control dreams on my own thinking it was my own feat. im glad to know many people want to control their drem world. I havent killed a DC yet but i plan to in my next one. To do whatever we want  right!! thats why i got into the LD buisness. ::banana::

----------


## Higurashi

I've read some pretty disturbing things here..

Anyway, I've never killed a dream character..I would feel too bad  ::?:  

And If I were to kill one, it wouldn't be too graphic, they'd probably just fall on the ground and stop moving.

----------


## wet_roof113

tons of times but not while I was lucid  :Sad: 

And they are tough to kill! like...they come back to life!

----------


## DreamingDragon

No, I don't think even in my dreams i would kill anyone.

----------


## Lime Cat

Yes. In one almost-lucid dream, I lived in some kind of fantasy world. I was part of a team of mercenaries. It was like something out of a video game. Anyway, we were all in a tavern, when someone asked us to kill the ghost of an old man. So we went round the corner, and there was this bearded old man, looking pretty helpless. For some reason, I was forced to stab him in the heart with a kitchen knife. It felt very real as I did it. Nothing strange happened as a result of his death. The dream ended almost immediately afterwards.

----------


## Hukif

2 days ago, I killed a tree in order to do a weapon, poor DC.
And yes... trees are DCs too.

----------


## weeedoodle

> On an unrelated note... Check out my last lucid.



oh my gosh.

that was the most epic dream.... im checking your journal out more often.

----------


## panta-rei

> 2 days ago, I killed a tree in order to do a weapon, poor DC.
> And yes... trees are DCs too.



Walms is right, and thats kind of the point. Everything is a DC. Even evil monsters and annoying animals. 

But I think the purpose of the thread was people DCs. Which seem to be off limits for some people... Which doesn't make much sense...





> oh my gosh.
> 
> that was the most epic dream.... im checking your journal out more often.



 ::D:  Thanks.

----------


## deepsleep

> Walms is right, and thats kind of the point. Everything is a DC. Even evil monsters and annoying animals. 
> 
> But I think the purpose of the thread was people DCs. Which seem to be off limits for some people... Which doesn't make much sense...
> 
> 
> 
>  Thanks.



Well Idrc what you  kill in your dreams I was just interested in WHAT you do kill.,

----------


## BigFan

> That doesn't count as killing someone.  Tanks are faceless.  I can't believe how many many people have never killed a person in their dreams.  I find it hard not to, but in my defense, they were all asking for it!
> 
> My most satisfying kill was on the upper level of a bar.  There was a ladder going down to the ground, and when I went to the ladder, some guy standing on it put his cigarette out on my dick...
> 
> I kicked him square in the face, knocking him off the ladder, then dove off myself, tackling him in mid air as he fell.  I grabbed his head and slammed it into the ground, channelling the weight of both my body and his directly through his head, which exploded like a ripe melon on impact.
> 
> And I didn't feel like I over reacted at all.  You mess with the bull, you get the horns!
> 
> In a recent one I had a wicked machetee full of nasty hooks and barbs, I tore some guy's throat right out!  I like to get up close and personal when I do my killing, no guns for me.
> ...







> Hell yeah, I wouldn't want to be stuck in an elevator with you.



lol, I'll have to agree with Mertruve. Wouldn't want to be stuck in an elevator with you  :smiley: 





> What's the difference between a tank that doesn't exist and a person that doesn't exist? It's like beating up air. Who gives?



Well, first the tank is faceless and second, in society, you don't go around beating people randomly. The only reason I see someone killing a DC if its a battle or he's trying to kill you, otherwise, you just randomly killing DCs sounds pretty odd  :tongue2: 

@Delphinus That's was quite a good read. Would love to have one of those LD, always been fascinated by fighting involving swords and shields  ::D:

----------


## carLito

i had a grand theft auto dream where i killed dc's as well as seen myself die (i was playing it a lot at the time) and other dreams where i should be dead but i'm not and other dc's are like "how'd u do that?" i've killed various dc's in self defense with usually the same response "argh" or some crap...

----------


## Box77

The last DC's I killed in an LD, were crashed into meatballs.
After that I decided to start talking to DC's in stead of trying to kill them due to it's a lose of both time and dream. Now I just ask them to stop disturbing me.

----------


## John1513

I've killed a lot of them, but most of the time I am either attacked first, or I am in a war. Though, I guess that doesn't explain that one time that I picked up a car driving by me, and through it at another car.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

not sure if I've ever killed one of them, but I have attacked DCs on several occations.

----------


## aimee47

Lol,
I'm always really friendly to my DC's. I feel like
they would hurt me if I wasn't nice to them.
 :tongue2:

----------


## Booldawg

I think it depends on how confident you are in real life. This of course can change daily. Sometime I can be in a war and empty a magazine into someone and all the bullets somehow dont quite hit home - sometimes they do.

----------


## deepsleep

> I think it depends on how confident you are in real life. This of course can change daily. Sometime I can be in a war and empty a magazine into someone and all the bullets somehow dont quite hit home - sometimes they do.



I have actually had similar happen. I remember shooting at someone and the bullet would change path every time.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Never ever.  I'm too nice, even in a LD.  The worst I did is that I told a DC it was a dream, so he wanted to shoot me.  JUST BECAUSE I HAD TO DEFEND MYSELF, I shot bubble gum out of my hands, and nailed him down, I didn't hurt him.

----------


## deepsleep

Lmfao. Wow thats an interesting sight. *Most* of the time when I am killing someone in dreams it is for a reason.

----------


## Castled_King

I shot two in a non lucid dream last night, in a lucid I don't think I have.  They didn't say anything, afterward I kind of though 'hmm what happens now?'

----------


## Maria92

I'm beginning to warm to the idea, and it's definitely on my lucid task list. At the very least, I want to have a great telekinetic showdown to the death. Something really epic...that would be great.

----------


## Rosewhip137

In a non-lucid dream some hobo broke into my room and popped out of my closet, scared the shit out of me and I stabbed him with a random butcher knife and hid his body in the closet. Scared as fuck because I thought I would go to jail and my life would be over.

----------


## Armistice

I didn't kill anyone, but one of my DC's was shot point blank in front of me.  At that point I became lucid, yet let my mind keep driving the dream.  I woke up within 10seconds though

----------


## [email protected]

my exwife new husband very brute guy kinda intimadating was always wanting to fight i dont fight cause i dontlike to get punched so i avoid him ,well neways i started having these dreams he was chasing me i ran and one time i stopped myself and said i wouldnt run any more then i turned toward him and lunged knocking him down and just punching him as hard as i could his face bloody he just smiled i gave up but never ran from him again in the dreams 
and also found same wave length with him in real life friends now 7 yrs

----------


## Alexanderctk

I killed a bunch of random DC's with a katana. It wasn't my fault though, the perfume made me to it. Long story.

----------


## deepsleep

That must had been so bad smelling perfume..

----------


## Evercy

A week ago, I used telekinesis to make my friend's balls explode like a fragmentation grenade, blowing away his legs and killing the rest of my friends who were around him.

I was non-lucid lol  ::lol::

----------


## Maria92

> A week ago, I used telekinesis to make my friend's balls explode like a fragmentation grenade, blowing away his legs and killing the rest of my friends who were around him.
> 
> I was non-lucid lol



*"Make balls explode with telekinesis" added to to-do list*

I'm still laughing, here.  :laugh:

----------


## deepsleep

> *"Make balls explode with telekinesis" added to to-do list*
> 
> I'm still laughing, here.



Oh dear god, I'm *never* trying to have a shared dream with you!

----------


## Maria92

> Oh dear god, I'm *never* trying to have a shared dream with you!



Be afraid, be very afraid.

----------


## deepsleep

> Be afraid, be very afraid.



And I thought sleep insomnia was a bad thing.

----------


## Maria92

> And I thought sleep insomnia was a bad thing.



Insomnia has NOTHING on me!  ::D: 

Heh...I'm not really all that violent a person...except in my dreams, in which case excessive dream violence becomes a beautiful stress outlet. So much carnage...bliss.  :smiley:

----------


## Yoiee

I dreamed once that I was a cop and I was trying to shoot a guy that was trying to shoot me. Even though I hit him like 5 times, he didn't stop moving and I was like "WHAT THE HELL? DIE ALREADY!" After that, he shoot at me and the bullet hit me in slow motion (in my hand, and my chest) and that _really_  hurt. 

In the end, I was the one getting killed. Lol.

----------


## Serenity

A DC was trying to kill me last night. He didn't succeed and I became lucid, went up to him and opened a can of whoop-ass on him. I didn't kill him, but I did get woken up. I managed to chain myself back into the dream and he was gone...

Someone was saying above how they aren't violent in real life (think it was Mario, too lazy to check). I'm the same! I'm a tiny 5'2" girl who couldn't hurt a fly, but in my dreams I'm a badass.

----------


## soyoz

I once shot skiers outside from a train with a bow and arrow in a non-lucid. Then I spent the rest of the dream trying to figure out how to avoid being caught.

----------

